# 3 am drunk composition



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

__
https://soundcloud.com/o759245%2Flullaby-77

Turned out pretty well I think


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

the title "3 am drunk composition" made me think that this is gonna be something Zappa like for some reason.
I think that you should make it longer.


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe I will...i had to go to sleep.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking forward to the finished work.


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't assume I can just turn my drunken brilliance back on...I said I _might_ make it longer.


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

BTW thanks for your feedback, Jani


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

jani said:


> the title "3 am drunk composition" made me think that this is gonna be something Zappa like for some reason.


I think Frank might have found this just a tad insulting ^^;


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Well he wrote some weird good music.

Also i love to watch his interviews, even more than listen to his music!
He really has charisma!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ErinD said:


> Don't assume I can just turn my drunken brilliance back on...I said I _might_ make it longer.


Maybe we will see that on next Friday/Saturday :cheers:.


----------

